# additional information about working in australia



## soks5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi there, my name is Nenad.I am from Serbia.
In order to get some help over the internet I found this site. I hope I will find some information I seek. I hope I am on the right place.
My occupation i traffic and transport engineer. I know it is under civil engineer.
Can someone tell me, if you know, what is demand for my occupation in australia?
Second, I also need some information about possibilities to find job in my occupation?( I know it is world crisis).
Third, I heard that it use to be "meeting and greeting" program, some kind of help to immigrants. It helps to find first work and to find some kind of accomodation.Is there still that program, and how can I apply for it?
I forgot to say, I want to come to australia to work and live as a skill emigrant.
Sorry for my english. I am still in progress in learning for IELTS. 
ps.
I am particularly interested in "meeting and greeting" program.
Please some help.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

There are many good paying jobs in Australia. You can fill up any positions in the tourism industry, construction, hotel and accommodation, fruit picking, mining and many others. Workers that get the highest salary are those that working on mines. For more Australia job information you may visit Work in Australia


----------

